# Dish online changes?



## 356B

"DISH Network will soon be replacing DISH Remote Access with a new Web site -- DISH Online. DISH Online will include DVR scheduling and management features plus many more, including the ability to watch thousands of On Demand TV shows and movies!"
"Continue with Dish Remote AccessGo to Dish Online"

Just got this when logging on. I did try to get to Dish Online, seems the site is currently down.


----------



## AZ.

356B said:


> "DISH Network will soon be replacing DISH Remote Access with a new Web site -- DISH Online. DISH Online will include DVR scheduling and management features plus many more, including the ability to watch thousands of On Demand TV shows and movies!"
> "Continue with Dish Remote AccessGo to Dish Online"
> 
> Just got this when logging on. I did try to get to Dish Online, seems the site is currently down.


Sure hope they get there crap together before they change over...FF4 is hit or miss, and talking to them my Windows 7 64 bit running IE 8 0r 9 in 64 or 32 constant active X install loop...they say(dish support) there is a fix on its way soon....Sure hope before changes the bugs are worked out?


----------



## bnborg

I just tried both. Dish Online is not ready for prime time IMHO. DRA works fine.


----------



## 356B

bnborg said:


> I just tried both. Dish Online is not ready for prime time IMHO. DRA works fine.


Weird..I can't get Dish Online to load, could be a Mac thing. I Got it to work, (Dish Online) had to log in through FF then for some reason Safari hooked up.


----------



## SButter1

I just tried to set a manual timer with Dish Online and it didn't work. DRA did the trick.


----------



## 356B

SButter1 said:


> I just tried to set a manual timer with Dish Online and it didn't work. DRA did the trick.


 At least Dish admits their "Online" is beta.......the dish/sling was rolled out as ready for primetime, which it was not, yet now is much better and apparently going away.......several of the features with "Dish Online" do not work though, the watch on TV is non functional, there are reports of the recording feature not operating, and there's no clock on the page, a clock would be helpful and convenient. Dish in the message does state,
"DISH Online will include DVR scheduling and management features plus many more," which will be helpful if not imperative.


----------



## 356B

One still can not browse while watching Dish Online, RA does and always has, at least the guide. I thought new features were to be added? The site was down all weekend but is operable currently.


----------

